# Exhaust Manifold Removal



## CTCarGuy (Nov 17, 2009)

I was out enjoying my 71 GTO when I decided to "get on it" a little and suddenly it sounded like a muffler fell off! Turns out that the exhaust manifold gasket blew out on the passenger side. I started putting PB Blaster and waited a few days. The manifolds are stock.

I am sure this has been asked before (I did do a search) but any tips on getting the bolts out before I start. I have the gaskets and ordered new bolts. I tried loosen a few but from the top the leverage is not very good. I think I can access a few from under with an extension and a impact wrench. Any tips or tricks appreciated. I do have compressed air and MAP gas. 

Thanks in advance. 

Larry in Simsbury CT


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Be sure to use a 6 point socket/wrench breaking them loose to avoid rounding off the bolt heads. And if the bolts are in questionable condition just replace them.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

I would be cautious using an impact on them as they could round off. I would spray them with some penetrating oil and let them sit for a little while. If one happens to break, it's not the end of the world. I had one break flush with the head on my Dakota (typical on the 3.9L V6). I was able to drill it in the center and use an easy out to remove the threads from the head. Like Rukee said, some high quality replacement bolts should be on your shopping list. Good luck!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I sometimes hate the penetrating spray as it hardly ever gets to the threads, and then all your doing is setting up the head to round off by making them slippery.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Good point, especially on manifold bolts. I have never had one where the threads were frozen, only the bolt head to the manifold. These may not be too bad to remove anyway since it sounds to me like these have already been off. These should be attached steel to steel / manifold to head. Correct me if I am wrong on Pontiacs, but Chevy and Dodge do not use gaskets on the exhaust manifolds because both are flat milled surfaces that don't leak. You would only need gaskets on aluminum heads or if you are running headers.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There is a gasket, it's a FelPro ~ NAPA part # FPG MS9499SH.


----------



## CTCarGuy (Nov 17, 2009)

Well I decided to get under the car and remove the manifold bolts on the passenger side. I have sprayed them for the last 3 days with PB Blaster and used a steel rod and hammer to lightly tap on the manifold when I sprayed them. All of the bolts came out clean. Thanks


----------

